# A couple of duck whistles



## James (Aug 7, 2014)

Turned a couple of whistles on from stabilized maple and one from antler

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the antler one, sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I would have to agree that the horn is sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 7, 2014)

Both look really good but I'm with the other guys the antler is my favorite!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

